# Ultralife "Blue Green" Products



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

In researching this forum, I've determined that I want to try the Ultralife brand to rid my tanks of BGA. However, I have found two differently labeled Ultralife products that seem to be similar. One product seems to be marketed specifically toward BGA (their "Blue Green Algae Remover, which I've seen listed as product "AULBGR"), but is not currently listed on their website, while the? other is their "Blue Green Slime Stain Remover" (referred to on their site as "BGSSR"), which, while very similarly worded in both description and instructions, does not specifically state that it gets rid of Blue Green ALGAE, but rather removes "Blue Green slime and stains". I have found their "BGA Remover" online (at over twice the price), but since it is not listed on their website, is this simply old-stock packaging of the same product? If so, why do they no longer specifically say that it removes the BGA itself? The reviews I've seen seem to overwhelmingly be positive for eliminating BGA, so why change the description and packaging if it's the same product? I don't want to waste money on a "stain remover" when my problem is the BGA itself. (And, yes, I know it's actually cyanobacteria and not a true algae.) 

Olskule


----------



## crisp330 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just added this to my tank today (the "Ultralife Blue Green Slime Stain Remover"). I decided to bite the bullet after being fed up with BGA in one of my tanks for months and not being able to get rid of it, and then seeing the reviews ranting and raving about this, as well as the fact that is is not actually an antibiotic (like Erythromycin) which I was trying to avoid. I thought the naming of the product was odd as well. My speculation is that if they call it an "algae remover" then it's classified as a pesticide and may cause issues with the FDA or what have you. Completely a guess on my part... but I'd say either that or their marketing is not native English speaking and they chose a terrible name  

I will let you know how it goes in my tank.


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

So how's it working, Crisp? Is it doing the trick? I'm thinking that, since they no longer list "BG Algae Remover" on their website, the "BG Stain Remover" is the same product, just renamed, possibly because "Blue Green Algae" is technically not an algae, but a type of primitive bacteria, so that could be considered as mislabeling. And "Stain" could refer to most anything. However, if I bought it to remove the stains from methylene blue/malachite green, I might have issue with it not working for that (which I doubt it would). 

Anyway, please let me know if this questionably labeled product gets rid of Blue Green "Algae" for you.

Olskule


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

I was in the same boat about a month ago. I was frustrated with the way the blue green algae, not really an algae( cyano bacteria) took over the entire tank overnight !! I decided to try the Ultralife Blue Green stain remover. I too was confused with the name, but another member on this forum swore by it, so I figured it was worth a try. I followed the directions on the box. Turned my C02 off, and put in an airstone. Used the recommended amount of Ultralife powder, and waited.... Day 1 , did not notice any change so I dosed again. On the second day, a bit of the green slime was gone, but still covered most of the substrate. Day 3, a third treatment, the next day it had almost magically disappeared ! I did a 50 % water change, turned C02 back on, and added some supplemental water pumps, because cyanobacteria loves still water, and I had too many dead spots. Its been a month now, and everything is good. I did not lose any plants, fish, or shrimp either ! I would definitely recommend this treatment. Good luck !


----------

